# Pause in Batch Datei



## Tutankhseth (21. November 2003)

Hi,

ich schreibe eine Batch Datei die nachher vollkommen selbstständig bestimmte Programme aufruft. Ich muss jetzt aber ein einer stelle eine Pause von etwa 10 Sekunden machen. Kann man das irgendwie realisieren? Wenn ich Pause schreibe müsste ich ja auf eine Taste drücken damit die Batch Datei weiter bearbeitet wird, was aber nicht geht. Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## tuxracer (21. November 2003)

ne exe erstellen mit QB, welche ne Zeitschleife enthält, welche Du mit Call zeit.exe aufrufst.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (21. November 2003)

Kommt drauf an, welches Betriebssystem du hast. Windows Versionen mit MS-DOS sollten noch alle "SLEEP <SEKUNDEN>" unterstützen. Bei allen anderen Versionen ist meines Wissens kein Sleep mehr dabei. Es war allerdings mal im Windows NT 4.0 Resource Kit enthalten. Ansonsten lässt sich sowas aber auch schnell schreiben.

Wenn's ohne weiteres auf verschiedenen Systemen funktionieren soll, seh ich da mit Batch nicht mehr viele Chancen.

Peter

Edit: Wow, da hab ich mir aber Zeit gelassen mit dem Tippen


----------



## Tutankhseth (21. November 2003)

Gut, danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Fulvipes (1. März 2004)

hi. hast du es schon mit  /T:10 versucht? bei xp funktionert es. musst halt an stelle von 10 eine beiliebige sekundenzahl eintragen.

mfg


----------

